# XtreemFS

## Raze

Jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Verteiltes-Dateisystem-fuers-Internet--/meldung/143550

http://www.xtreemfs.org/

Klingt find ich sehr interessant, insbesondere das Fallback was in den Video gezeigt wird, finde ich sehr interessant ( http://www.xtreemfs.org/ ).

Würde mich wie gesagt interessieren obs schonmal wer gestestet hat. Atm hab ich extern nur Nameserver stehen, und da möcht ich das ungern mal eben antesten  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

